# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  [Bogue sur blog] Doublon d'un billet sur mon blog

## Malick

::salut:: 

Sur mon blog, j'ai fait un billet qui a t publi sur le portail Accueil ainsi que le portail de la rubrique Systme, et depuis lors il apparat en double sur mon blog.



 ::fleche::  Est-ce normal ?

----------


## E.Bzz

::salut:: 

Mais ce n'est pas un _vrai_ doublon : j'ai voulu en masquer un des deux, mais a a masqu ... les deux.   ::?: 

Il n'y a bien qu'un seul billet, mais qui est affich 2 fois.

----------


## Malick

Bonjour E.Bzz,

Merci beaucoup pour la prcision. ::ccool:: 

Bonne soire

Cordialement

----------


## Anomaly

J'ai identifi et rsolu la cause du doublon.  :;):

----------


## Malick

Merci Anomaly  ::ccool::  +1

 ::bravo::

----------

